# Critique OTTB - Possible Buy



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Hopefully ill be going to look at this boy soon, what do you think?

These arent very good pics to critique from, but its all i have atm.

Maximus is an 8yr old TB gelding, recently retired from racing.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

She's cute. I am no good at conformation critiques but in the 2nd picture what is the dark spot on her side?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Im pretty sure its just a little wet spot..


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

8 years old and RECENTLY retired from racing? That's a VERY long time to be on the track. I'd ask for some more info on that...because he's not in track shape and looks like he hasnt been for a while. Before purchasing I'd have a thorough pre purchas exam...including xrays. 

Aside from that he's a good looking horse. But he has a long face and a small eye...which would deter me from him. But to each their own.


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

Agree with above. Spot nothing, doesn't on other photo same side. also long face small eye. Tho the eye to me seems calm and intelligent. I would tho get your own Vet to check him as racing for 8 yrs (If you just want to amble around, not so bad), ride him there (if they won't let you - drive back home!)


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

agree with above, tho the eye sems to me intelligent. get your vet to check him, ask to ride and handle him. If you don't feel comfortable, walk away. but only buy him if only Showing or casual competitions, or just trail riding. If he has been raced for 8 yrs, he will be pretty beat up physically.


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

Just re looked at photos, 2 DIFFERENT HORSES!!! the head is different from the other, also explains the spot, and not on the other same side! Shove the the sellers off!! They are both Bays, but you look at the head from first photos, and photo of the head last photo - totally different!


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

Also one has a small snip in the nostril, the other has a full snip in the nostril!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

hectornikki said:


> Just re looked at photos, 2 DIFFERENT HORSES!!! the head is different from the other, also explains the spot, and not on the other same side! Shove the the sellers off!! They are both Bays, but you look at the head from first photos, and photo of the head last photo - totally different!


I have no idea what you are seeing. It's the same horse.

OP - front legs look as though they've had soft tissue injuries. Back legs appear scarred. Depending on what your plans are with him, I would also recommend a PPE.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, it is the same horse. He is cute. If you like him, go for the PPE and see how it goes from there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BuckOff41570 said:


> 8 years old and RECENTLY retired from racing? That's a VERY long time to be on the track. I'd ask for some more info on that...because he's not in track shape and looks like he hasnt been for a while.


I couldn't agree more with that statement. The horse in the photo has not seen a track or an arena in months.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

HIs lips look funny to me,.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I must agree with the above posters when its stated that he does not look RECENTLY retired. He does not have the physical "in shape" look of a recently OTT horse. I myself purchased a young three year old a while back and generally speaking they would have alot more of a tucked up look on their belly, also he has very little muscle tone. With thoroughbreds, they pull their manes and clip tails to usually just above the hock. This horse has a grown out mane with a longer tail. He may have seen the track but it wasnt recent.

Definatly have your vet examine him. I have had nothing but bad luck with OTTB's. Also run a blood test before purchasing. I failed to do so and ended up with a horse on bute. After that he was never sound for more than a few days.

Be very wary and dont be afraid to ask personal and in depth questions.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and critique everyone, if i do like him we will deffinatly get a PPE. And in the photos it is the same horse in every one ^^.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I could tell that it was the same horse beacause of the open lips in each pic


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

post legs on the front, pe hate, my mate has a horse like this and shes weird to ride


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I love TB's. 8 years on the track, a horse can come off just fine or a complete wreck, it just depends on how they were cared for. This horse however seems to be leaning more towards the wreck side. I do not like the look of his lecks at all. If you are looking a good trail horse he would probably suit that job just fine, however if you are looking at more of a daily riding horse/show horse I would pass. 

I also have to say that that horse is not recently retired from racing.... which is fine, but the thing that would concern me is what else the sellers might say that isn't 100% correct.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

hectornikki said:


> Just re looked at photos, 2 DIFFERENT HORSES!!! the head is different from the other, also explains the spot, and not on the other same side! Shove the the sellers off!! They are both Bays, but you look at the head from first photos, and photo of the head last photo - totally different!


Oh don't be silly it's obviously the same horse. 

I think he looks narrow backed and high withered but I'm no expert.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I had to go back and take a second look, my first thought was THATS CHINGA but then I went back and had another look.....its not.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else said about him not looking like he came off the track recently... I think his neck looks kinda short in the first picture...


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

One thing I think we can all agree on is that its not _technically _a problem thats he hasnt seen a track recently. The problem lies in the fact that these people saw the need to pass him off as *recently* retired. Just makes you think what else they have decided to fib about.


----------



## hectornikki (Mar 21, 2009)

wHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE? The last photo has a long head, a small snip in the nostril. Please compare with 2/3 photos before, the nostril has an arrow snip in the nostril, head is slightly bulkier, please compare the jawline to the cheek, a difference! Anyone who knows horses, weight does NOT make a difference to the head! Neither does bone structure change!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

hectornikki said:


> wHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE? The last photo has a long head, a small snip in the nostril. Please compare with 2/3 photos before, the nostril has an arrow snip in the nostril, head is slightly bulkier, please compare the jawline to the cheek, a difference! Anyone who knows horses, weight does NOT make a difference to the head! Neither does bone structure change!


Its definatly the same horse. If you look _closely_ in all the photos you *can* see the _same_ snip marking. One is just harder to see due to the angle. The heads dont look different to me. Maybe what your seeing is the way hes holding his head?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

hectornikki said:


> wHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE? The last photo has a long head, a small snip in the nostril. Please compare with 2/3 photos before, the nostril has an arrow snip in the nostril, head is slightly bulkier, please compare the jawline to the cheek, a difference! Anyone who knows horses, weight does NOT make a difference to the head! Neither does bone structure change!


Nope you're wrong, sorry. Same horse.


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

hectornikki said:


> wHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE? The last photo has a long head, a small snip in the nostril. Please compare with 2/3 photos before, the nostril has an arrow snip in the nostril, head is slightly bulkier, please compare the jawline to the cheek, a difference! Anyone who knows horses, weight does NOT make a difference to the head! Neither does bone structure change!


I agree with everyone else that has disagreed with this post. 
The snip is in all pictures. His mane is also short near the withers, same in every picture. The jawline and cheek are also the same.
I have no idea how you can see different horses.


----------



## HorseLover123 (Sep 28, 2008)

cute horse


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

hectornikki said:


> Also one has a small snip in the nostril, the other has a full snip in the nostril!


What are you talking about? Its the same horse :?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol, it is most deffinatly the same horse, im going out to see him on sunday.. I'll let you know if they have double for Maximus ;P


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, i went to look at him today, he is a very nice horse in person, i was a bit doubtful but when i went to see him he was very nice, he is very friendly when we were calling him up his owner had a grain bucket and i was standing back a bit and he came up to me instead LOL. I checked out his legs while i was there he has very minor scaring on his back legs, my friend pointed out to be that he is a bit over in the knee, thats why his front legs look a bit diff in the pics but you cant really notice it when you look at him. For those of you saying it dosnt look like hes just come off the track he's been retired from racing for 6 months. When i rode him he behaved very well, i only walked and trotted because he hasnt had any canter work since he came off the track and they are selling him because there daughter went to uni so nobody is able to ride him. I saddled him up, brushed him etc. and he was completely fine. His only fault is that he has to go on the right side of the float or he climbs the wall and he rushes out of the float when you unload him, I could work on that though.. anyway i pretty much just wrote you guys a story ^^.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, he dosnt have a double btw! same horse in all the pics


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is great that you like him. He looks like a sweetie. Are you gonna make an offer on him? If you do, good luck.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, heres a little update lol I am getting a PPE done on him and if hes ok im gonna buy him  He is a HUGE boy they advertised him at 16.3hh but he is well over 17hh .


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

He looks like a sweetie, good luck!
:]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

)) Yay for you. I hope all goes well.


----------

